# osteopath needed?



## MarcusBe (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all, looking to relocate to either Chiang Mai or Chiang Rai and would like to ask if there would be scope for opening an osteopathic clinic in these areas? i.e would you or anyone you know use an osteopath?


----------

